# work in thailand



## keith sproson (Dec 22, 2009)

i am an english ex-pat, i wish to find employment in thailand, i ran my own home inprovement company in the uk for 25 yrs , and have skills in management, sales , design and hands on skills in furniture manufacter and installation,any information will be helpfull


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

keith sproson said:


> i am an english ex-pat, i wish to find employment in thailand, i ran my own home inprovement company in the uk for 25 yrs , and have skills in management, sales , design and hands on skills in furniture manufacter and installation,any information will be helpfull


Just an idea but some of the furniture you can buy very cheaply in Thailand is made of superb solid wood. I would have thought you could get a great mark up exporting it. However there might be a question of where the wood came from. 
We have a dining table that take four people just to lift the top without the legs. Naturally they dropped it but it was unmarked the wood is so hard. Doors too we have wood that can almost melt your drill bit it is so hard. Makes UK doors look like they are made from paper mashey


----------



## Akira (Dec 19, 2009)

happy bunny said:


> I would have thought you could get a great mark up exporting it.


I would say it's a wrong idea, because of the complete different norms of the production and the shipping prices. I worked in the art cabinetmaker production for 10 years, Russia, France, and the problem is always the same - the quality control at the point of the production. 
It's true Thai production is cheap but the best way is to have someone in the country controlling the production before shipping.ן

I wanted to set up a business from Pologne, but I did not find a correct guy for be my eyes at the factory. 

If you can be here, controlling everything, you can get something interesting.

About the wood carvers, they work in they own technique, different from European countries.


----------

